# Piano Piece



## zinc701 (Mar 21, 2016)

A Maya Deren tribute:

Meshes of the Minutes Between 1:14 and 1:21 PM


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

zinc701 said:


> A Maya Deren tribute:
> 
> Meshes of the Minutes Between 1:14 and 1:21 PM


Never heard the name before, google says film director.


----------



## zinc701 (Mar 21, 2016)

Maya Deren - Meshes of the Afternoon:






Recursive surrealism.


----------

